# ATV vs snowblower time



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Is it just me or does it take the same amount of time to do a neighborhood driveway with a snowblower as it does with a atv. I have short 30ft driveways and sidewalks. Also any tips are welcome.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

It probably takes me a little longer to do my driveway with a quad than a good sized blower. Not as much fun to walk behind the blower though. A long straight driveway that I can push across the street into the ditch line is substantially faster than my little city drive that I have to stack.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

I used a blower and then moved up to atv and plow. Found the atv to be much faster on drives and sidewalks. Plus you can drive the atv to the next place instead of walking the blower or loading/unloading at each site.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

what about tearing up grass on a sidewalk. My blade does that


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

lawnkid14;1446756 said:


> what about tearing up grass on a sidewalk. My blade does that


Then your blade wrong size or you need to edge your walk

ATV is faster then a blower under 6-8''

I have 2 plows on my atv front 58'' and on rear a 48'' sidewalk smaller gets a shovel used on it


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

you say to use a blower if it is under 6"


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

in my driveway with its crazy "T" shape, the ATV with 60" plow is way faster no matter the depth of the snow (just gotta push it back far enough on the first storm).

The snow blower took 2-3 times as long (10yo simplicity 8-26) with my layout.


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Is it a bad thing to tear up some grass


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

My 1979 Deere 312 lawn tractor with the 49 blower on it can run circles around my quad with a blade even though the Deere is the slower moving machine. I normally don't bother moving any snow unless it's over 2-1/2in no matter what machine I'm using.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Antlerart06;1446821 said:


> Then your blade wrong size or you need to edge your walk
> 
> ATV is faster *then* a blower under 6-8''
> 
> I have 2 plows on my atv front 58'' and on rear a 48'' sidewalk smaller gets a shovel used on it





lawnkid14;1446973 said:


> you say to use a blower if it is under 6"


He should of said "Than" instead of then.

But yes i think he is right, An ATV is nice as long as the snow isnt deeper than 6"- 8"


----------



## lawnkid14 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ok thanks for re wording that I think I just think I need to get the technique down


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Many years ago I used an 8 hp 26" wide walk behind snow blower. Later, after I got the process down using an ATV, I found in the fall the ATV took slightly longer than the snow blower but by spring the ATV was quite a bit faster. The difference of course was plowing all the stock pile area which was full by spring time.

BTW, I rarely plow unless there is at least 5 or 6 inches on the ground and at times I plow when the snow is blade height or slightly higher. Blade height is 16" and the ATV handles it fine. With that said though the snow here tends to be on the dry side so that may be the difference.


----------



## Corins (Mar 27, 2011)

Faster for me with ATV than with a snowblower, but the way my driveway is situated with a snowblower I essentially did my driveway twice as I had to throw the snow down the driveway then across onto my lawn to avoid throwing it at the house.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

It really depends on a lot of things. Blade size, quad size, blower size, tractor mounted or walk behind, snow composition, snow quantity, driveway layout, etc. There is really no way to do an apples to apples comparison. I find the quickest and cleanest way to take care of Northern Maine snow is the snowblower/diesel tractor combo. For years I would have argued that plowing was faster bar-none until last year I started using the tractor on my drive instead of the truck and plow. Some drives will be faster one way and others, another.


----------

